# ICD-10 PCS for CTA



## erica5909 (Nov 3, 2016)

In ICD9-PCS we coded CTAs using the CT codes for head & neck (87.03, etc).  Is this the same for ICD-10.  The report specifies arterys that were visualized - so wouldn't we use the codes that also specify arteries (B325YZZ, etc)?

Thanks in advance-
Erica


----------



## Hcoxcma (Apr 2, 2020)

Did you ever find this information out?


----------

